# Looking for recommendations on a good wireless/WiFi meat thermometer



## jeremymillrood (Sep 30, 2020)

I've got an old Redichek themometer and I'm looking to upgrade to something newer and with Wifi.

Here are my requirements:

Accurate readings
WiFi 
Multiple probes, including one to measure smoker temp
Wireless probes if possible, but not a deal breaker
Decent app with good features
I looked the the Meater (ridiculous name)..It's strange because while it has good reviews on Amazon, 4.5 stars, when you read the comments it seems a lot more people are dissatisfied with them.

Then there was the Thermopro TP20 and the Thermoworks smoke, both of which had their downsides as well, neither have the wireless probes.

Are there any other units I'm overlooking. Curious to hear from those of you who have used one on a regular basis.

Thanks.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 30, 2020)

Try the Inkbird many of us have them or several of them


----------



## jdmb560 (Sep 30, 2020)

I just got myself the new fireboard 2 that also has the capability of driving an electric fan if you have a smoker like the masterbuilt 560.  I have not used it on the smoker yet but I have it outside my house measuring the ambient temperature. What is really nice about it is I can watch it from my phone anywhere (currently 15 miles away as the crow flies) or you can monitor it from your computer at work! It also has a very nice graphing feature that shows the temps throughout your cook and you can even download it all the excel and keep a nice record with notes.  It is a little pricey but from my initial impression I am not regretting my purchase.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 30, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> Try the Inkbird many of us have them or several of them


what piney said, try inkbird i have a 2 probe and 4 probe, to me they work great. they put promotions on here a lot, you could always pm them on smf and see if they're any coupons available.


----------



## Teal101 (Sep 30, 2020)

Just got the Inkbird 4 probe wifi module.  The probes arent wifi, but the unit itself is and the app is very user friendly with lots of features.  I also like the probes being color coded.


----------



## jeremymillrood (Sep 30, 2020)

so 3 votes for inkbird..I can see where this is trending..appreciate the input guys.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 30, 2020)

i should of added the only thing with their app is it doesn't as far as i know record the temp graph, it will show you the graph as your using it for the cook your doing but when you turn the app off the graph is erased. please correct me if i'm wrong guys.  so if recording your cooks is something you wanted you might want to investigate this a little more or snap a photo with your phone before you close it.


----------



## jeremymillrood (Sep 30, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> i should of added the only thing with their app is it doesn't as far as i know record the temp graph, it will show you the graph as your using it for the cook your doing but when you turn the app off the graph is erased. please correct me if i'm wrong guys.  so if recording your cooks is something you wanted you might want to investigate this a little more or snap a photo with your phone before you close it.


Thanks 

 smokerjim
 .. recording the cooks isn't crucial, I'm more interested in just being able to easily monitor temps


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 30, 2020)

jeremymillrood said:


> Thanks
> 
> smokerjim
> .. recording the cooks isn't crucial, I'm more interested in just being able to easily monitor temps


their app is easy to use, even an idiot like myself figured it out  , well with a little help from my wife!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 30, 2020)

The Wifi on the Inkbird works great but I have not had much luck with the charts.  Not a deal breaker but would like to be able to use them.  Keep hoping for an update to fix.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 30, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> what piney said, try inkbird i have a 2 probe and 4 probe, to me they work great. they put promotions on here a lot, you could always pm them on smf and see if they're any coupons available.



Yup, I have the water proof inkbird as well as the instant reads ones.  Both work really well and the phone app is simple to use.   Their customer service is very good as well!  Yes I have used it in the rain!


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 30, 2020)

Inkbird user also. Can't wait until they come with a wireless 4  probe unit.  (hint hint)


----------



## jeremymillrood (Sep 30, 2020)

based on the feedback, it seems I'd be stupid not to go with the inkbird..


----------



## Buckeye1 (Sep 30, 2020)

jeremymillrood said:


> based on the feedback, it seems I'd be stupid not to go with the inkbird..




Yes this^^^^^^


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 30, 2020)

I've been extremely happy  with inkbird products.  I don't use the wifi (no real internet service here) but I will say they are accurate.  Never let me down. Another vote for inkbird.


----------



## dr k (Sep 30, 2020)

The Meater has the pcb board and battery in each probe in the pointed meat end so the meat is a cold sink to keep from frying the electronics etc. I'm not sure how far above 212 the electronics can handle but not much. Some have fried them not having the probe in meat just sitting on the rack checking pit temps. .


----------



## jeremymillrood (Oct 1, 2020)

arrives tomorrow..need to find something to throw on the smoker this weekend to test it out..


----------



## M3 Pete (Oct 1, 2020)

Amazon has a 20 percent coupon right now on all the Inkbird products.  Between the $41 IBT 4XS and the $80 IBBQ-4T, is there a huge difference in functionality? (other than WiFi vs Bluetooth)

Well, nobody answered, so I bought the cheaper one, the IBT 4XS.  Since I just ordered my first smoker (MES 130B), I figured I'd start out with a more basic model.  I've had a RediChek remote for about 10 years, but it will be nice to have a multi-probe to keep an eye on the smoker temp and separate meats.


----------



## bigfurmn (Oct 3, 2020)

Inkbird WiFi... I have bought two of them at a discount through Inkbird. I wasn't sure at first about them. I have a Bluetooth iGrill 2 also. I wish I would have heard of Inkbird earlier. My two cents.


----------



## jeremymillrood (Oct 4, 2020)

M3 Pete said:


> Amazon has a 20 percent coupon right now on all the Inkbird products.  Between the $41 IBT 4XS and the $80 IBBQ-4T, is there a huge difference in functionality? (other than WiFi vs Bluetooth)
> 
> Well, nobody answered, so I bought the cheaper one, the IBT 4XS.  Since I just ordered my first smoker (MES 130B), I figured I'd start out with a more basic model.  I've had a RediChek remote for about 10 years, but it will be nice to have a multi-probe to keep an eye on the smoker temp and separate meats.



Not sure the difference between the 2, figured I'd get the more $$ one..I'm looking forward to being able to see everything on my phone and not have to constantly keep checking outside..



bigfurmn said:


> Inkbird WiFi... I have bought two of them at a discount through Inkbird. I wasn't sure at first about them. I have a Bluetooth iGrill 2 also. I wish I would have heard of Inkbird earlier. My two cents.



I'm looking forward to my next smoke...the unit is nice, and pairing with my phone took a couple minutes, the instructions aren't that great..The app doesn't have very good reviews, so I'm curious to see how it does..


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 4, 2020)

congrats, i'm sure you'll enjoy it. make sure to test it in some boiling water and ice water to check for accuracy, they usually are right on but good to know for sure.


----------



## M3 Pete (Oct 8, 2020)

I see that Inkbird offered the WiFi version for $50 on here, wish I had seen that earlier.  Oh well.  

Doing the icewater test, all 4 probes reading a steady 34 degrees.  Close enough?


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 8, 2020)

M3 Pete said:


> I see that Inkbird offered the WiFi version for $50 on here, wish I had seen that earlier.  Oh well.
> 
> Doing the icewater test, all 4 probes reading a steady 34 degrees.  Close enough?


34 sounds good to me


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 9, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> The Wifi on the Inkbird works great but I have not had much luck with the charts.  Not a deal breaker but would like to be able to use them.  Keep hoping for an update to fix.


Hi Brian, do you mean that the charts of the IBBQ-4T App cannot be used?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 9, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi Brian, do you mean that the charts of the IBBQ-4T App cannot be used?


There are no lines on chart and says something about something exceeded or something.  I will try to use this weekend and take screen shots and get back with you.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 9, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> There are no lines on chart and says something about something exceeded or something.  I will try to use this weekend and take screen shots and get back with you.


No problem. Please PM me at any time.

Miya


----------



## cooter79 (Oct 14, 2020)

jeremymillrood said:


> View attachment 465241
> 
> arrives tomorrow..need to find something to throw on the smoker this weekend to test it out..


Just ordered one for myself as well.  Doesn't look like it will make it to me by the weekend though.


----------

